# When the doorbell rings …



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

the barking starts at our house. You know what I’m talking about if you own dogs. This doorbell plate could be adapted just for Halloween but in my case it works year round and kinda’ fits in with the whole ‘secret lair’ routine. This was carved in 1/4” maple and is about 2.5” x 4.75” and is a quickie on the cnc because it carves and cuts out in about 6 minutes. The idea isn't original. I saw something similar made out of clay somewhere on the net.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gaffboat said:


> the barking starts at our house. You know what I’m talking about if you own dogs. This doorbell plate could be adapted just for Halloween but in my case it works year round and kinda’ fits in with the whole ‘secret lair’ routine. This was carved in 1/4” maple and is about 2.5” x 4.75” and is a quickie on the cnc because it carves and cuts out in about 6 minutes. The idea isn't original. I saw something similar made out of clay somewhere on the net.


Oliver!

Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Love it!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is a good one . When I go to my friends house and knock on there door, there 3 dogs come runnimg to the door barking there brains out .
So much that there neighbors phoned the town on them because of the noise . This would be perfect


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I want one...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've come to rely on my little guy's barking when something's going on outside.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

There you go again Oliver with some good stuff. :grin:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Montgomery Burns would thoroughly approve !


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> I want one...


One dog? >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> One dog? >


I don't know what I'd do w/ just one...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I like it. Good job, Oliver.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice one, Oliver.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As much as I would love to have such a beautiful sign, it would be unnecessary because our little pooch has amazing hearing, she can hear footsteps before they reach the drive, and cars of frequent visitors she starts going berserk when they turn into the bottom of the street.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Stick486 said:


> I want one...



The Bride did as well. Unfortunately we don't have a 'round' button, so I made a wee little sign. 3" x 5" scrap corian.

It has an initial coat of black on it now, I will probably add more black on the sides before clear coating it. it will be mounted right next to the door bell.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------

